# La Pavoni - jerky lever motion



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, I took the plunge and bought a second hand Europiccola. Overall it looks to be in excellent condition (cosmetic), however, when I pull a shot the up stroke and down stroke on the lever is very jerky which makes it impossible to maintain a constant applied pressure.

The outcome is that the lever is depressed in two or three large jumps.

Has anyone encountered a similar problem?

It feels like a lubrication issue but may well be a seal/o-ring problem - any advice will be warmly received.

Other than this, I am stoked with my new toy, although I think I had overdone my coffee intake by 08.30.

Get ready for a barrage of newby type questions!

Karl


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase!

I was funnily enough just talking to somebody today who had services his Europiccola, It seemed a fairly straight forward machine to work on. I'd carefully take it apart, noting what goes where and then give everything a good clean. He bought a kit that included new seals and the right size allan keys to work on it for about £10 which seems a sound investment. A bit of food grade on the seals might be needed too, I don't know enough about these machines to say exactly where but sure somebody will be along soon!


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

Lubricant: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271191106592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

New group service kit: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Professional-Service-Kit-New-Group-/221072844589?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item3378f7e72d

Old group service group: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Professional-Service-Kit-Old-Group-/321043182877?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item4abfaa351d

If it was a second hand there is a good chance it will need a service. It is pretty straight forward normally.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

second the above comments, get a seal kit and lubriactnt, then just strip it down, they are fairly simple to service, just need to check the piston seals as this couls be the cause of the stiff lever, or alternative the fulcrum point on the machine might need a clean and oil as this should move smoothly and freely.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to service my Gaggia factory (rebadged la pav) - its pretty simple really once you've done it a few times and its so satisfying when the lever moves like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all.

The kit is ordered and on its way.

Looking forwards to stripping this down and restoring it to something like.

Only had it for a few days but fully enjoyed the weekend making coffees for the family.

I am now certain of three things:

1. I have drunk the finest coffee I've ever tasted this weekend.

2. I also drank the worst.

3. I drank far too much coffee this weekend.

Hit and miss to say the least, but tonnes of fun all the same.


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice.

Just finished servicing the machine, after a descale and changing the piston seals, the lever motion is now as smooth as a knife through butter.

Absolutely transformed the action!

Cheers again.

Karl


----------

